# New website



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> what keyword you want.
> 
> Hey look im puking nerd stuff all over.
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

not to be a sheep but wow...that my friend is a great website. I promise to participate as I can on your bloggie thing.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great Matt, I like it a lot better than the old one. Nice to have the blog and the business site together as well.


----------



## Gordon Forsyth (May 18, 2015)

Thumbs up for your website


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I really liked the "la mia famiglia" story.


----------

